# My goldfish dory has a lump on her right side.



## Tohru1529 (Mar 17, 2012)

When I got dory, my friend won her at the fair. When I got her she was white goldfish, now she is orange.I got her in 2008. I had her in a container, then I put her in a 5 gallon tank. She was 2" when I got her. She action fine and eating good. Its been there for a mouth now. Its white, some is orange around her lump. Its look like its healing, I am not sure. When I got midnight she had a buddy name Nightshade. He was fine, until my tank hit 85°F then he was died. She was 2" small Black Moor Goldfish. When I got waffles he was 1 1/2". He was very small that i thought dory was going to eat him. He got so big. Flounder when I got him he was 2". He doing well. I have 3 other fish with her, they are fine. And they do not have it, What do I do?

What I have:56 gallon bow tank

how many fish:4 fish

What kind of fish:2common goldfish,1 Black Moor Goldfish,1 Sarasa Comet Goldfish

Name goldfishs, Dory,Midnight,Waffles,Flounder

M/F: Dory and Midnight girls, and Waffles and Flounder boys

Size now: dory 8",Midnight 4" done growing, Waffles 5", and Flounder 5 1/2"

Age: Dory 3, Midnight 2, Waffles 1, and Flounder 1


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

It isn't necessarily a worry, but you'll have to watch it and see. Your goldfish are growing, and are a little crowded now - you really have room for two. You can compensate by changing 25% or more of their water every week. 50% would be better. I know it's a chore, but it's less time than walking a dog or cleaning cat litter. 
Since your goldfish are a little crowded, and as they grow, will become a lot crowded, you have to keep the water clean or they will have problems.


----------



## Tohru1529 (Mar 17, 2012)

I forgot to say my tank is a bow tank. Its nice and big click here ------>My babys fishes :: 310895_2550245036120_1253688931_33099858_1080449912_n.jpg picture by Tohru1529 - Photobucket to view pic of my tank.


----------



## MsCtrl (Oct 11, 2012)

I was wondering if you ever found out what was wrong with Dory and how she is doing now. Also, what you did for her, if anything. :animated_fish_swimm


----------



## Tohru1529 (Mar 17, 2012)

Dory doing fine found out its a tumor,and there nothing I can do for her. Thanks for asking


----------

